# Complaint about Sky TV "door to door" salesman: young aggressive upstart.



## folly (8 May 2009)

Hi,

I just had a nasty encounter from a door salesman selling sky tv. 

He was a young aggressive upstart, with a sidekick (who in fairness said nothing) and I politely told him 'I am not interested', to which he became even more aggressive and started mouthing off 'not interested in what...' and sneering at me.  

In disbelief, I replied 'not interested in talking to you' and shut the door.  He then started mouthing off outside the door...and making snide remarks to his sidekick.  

I am not impressed and am concerned about him calling to vulnerable neighbours who would possibly be intimidated by his manner.  

Where can I complain?  Surely with all our quangos there is a relevant state agency?  I have already emailed sky tv.

Thank you

PS Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## Staples (8 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

There isn't a state agency to which you can complain about bad manners but if his behaviour was aggressive or intimidating you should consider reporting the matter to the Gardai.


----------



## Caveat (8 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

Yep - I'd report him to the gardaí as well as his employers.  

Probably an overreaction,  and the most they'll do is 'have a quiet word' but it might teach the little fart a lesson in manners.


----------



## Smashbox (8 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

Also you should call Sky with your complaint and ask to speak to a manager or superior immediatly, emails rarely get answered from my experience.


----------



## Smashbox (8 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

This is their code of practise for their Agents

http://www.sky.com/portal/site/skycom/skyproducts/skytalk/codesofpractice/salesandmarketing

3.3 Responsibility for all Sky Talk representatives complying with the Code lies with Sky Talk. Our designated person responsible for ensuring we and our Agents observe the Code is: 

Alastair Hosie 
Compliance Manager
1 Macintosh Road 
Kirkton 
Livingston 
West Scotland 
EH54 7BW 
Telephone: 01506 484000
Email: ARHosie-Compliance@bskyb.com


----------



## folly (8 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

Thanks for all replies, very helpful, particular the last one.

I have already emailed sky but am fairly sure it was probably not a sky employee. Did mention in my complaint that I would make sure not to purchase any sky products. Have copied my email and also asked for their complaint procedures both in sky and external (ie consumer agency?).

Not going to bother the guards with this, as in the grand scheme of things I don't think it warrants that, and also no id or details other than 'a guy at the door'. There seems to be a team around, still in the area and they have been calling fairly frequently. I will ask the neighbours did they encounter similar, and if he did treat anyone old/alone in a similar manner, I will report him. We have had a few dodgy callers recently, (and a spate of break-ins), though none were agressive, pushy, but not agressive.

If the same guy calls back I will be having words, and requesting id (so I know who to compain about!). He may well do, as my response was muted and I reckon I prob. looked a bit shocked. I was just caught off guard earlier. 

Anyway, many thanks for taking the time to advise. Will update you in case anyone interested!


----------



## UptheDeise (8 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

When he calls back do this. I'm sure he won't bother you again. I can't stop laughing. Just watch this ha ha ha ha ha...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWshVtIA63Q


----------



## bengt (19 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

Its not actually Sky but a company which they contract called Monster promotions. They are all over the job websites. They work on commission only so they will push for the hard sell. On leeson st I think their office is.


----------



## Smashbox (19 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

OP, any update on this situation?


----------



## folly (22 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

The update is: There is no update.

What a surprise!  I emailed the name given above and also sky customer service to receive a reply asking me to write to them so that they can deal with my complaint.  I replied, mentioned that email is writing, that I had no intention of transcribing what I had already told them from an email into a letter, blah blah blah....and asked them to read the email.

They replied saying the relevant department (not stated which one) was looking into my complaint. Will post if anything else comes back....


----------



## Smashbox (22 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

You should print out the email and post it.


----------



## folly (22 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

Thanks Smashbox, have emailed again asking for a contact name and an estimated time for when I will receive a response.  Will give it another week and then post it off.  Although, I have a feeling they will ignore that too.


----------



## Smashbox (22 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

I always sign off 'Awaiting your swift reply' which works for me usually!

Oh and send it registered!


----------



## folly (29 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

Ok, an end to this sorry tale.

I have been told by sky that they have contacted the area manager, who will reprimand said salesman, and hopefully there will be no repeat performance.  This is all I can expect to hear about the case (because of quote below), so will be taking it in good faith.  
Thanks for all advice.

"I regret that you will not be advise of the outcome, as this is carried out in confidence in line with our Employee Contracts."


----------



## Smashbox (29 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

Hmm not a great ending. Public flogging woulda been nice.


----------



## folly (29 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*

Here's hoping he doesn't get to flog any more sky!!


----------



## joanmul (30 May 2009)

*Re: Complaint about Sky TV door salesman*



UptheDeise said:


> When he calls back do this. I'm sure he won't bother you again. I can't stop laughing. Just watch this ha ha ha ha ha...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWshVtIA63Q


 I'm a great admirer of Paul Newman and really enjoyed seeing that again - had forgotten it.


----------

